# كتب في السلامة في المنشات البترولية



## mohazik (10 ديسمبر 2011)

يا إخوان هل من كتب بالعربية في السلامة في المنشآت البترولية و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohazik (10 ديسمبر 2011)

من عنده كتاب السلامة بالنسبة لحقول البتول للخبير وسام قاسم عسي بارك الله فيكم


----------



## petro_man (20 يناير 2012)

الاوشا افضل حاجه وهى موجوده فى القسم بتاعنا


----------

